# looking for the perfect pickle factory



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have finally found some of the Athearn pickle cars to build. Now I need a pickle processing plant. Who has made these in the past and are there different kits or has it just been the same mold used by different manufacturers over the years. I have seen the Model Power one to date.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Look up pictures of the Nalley Pickle plant in Tacoma WA. They used to soak the pickles in open vats of brine that could be seen from the Nalley Valley Viaduct for years. I used to love the smell when I drove through that area.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you see this one?
Hold on to your hat when see the price.










http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/amo/amo725.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A lot of pickles here!

http://www.trestlewood.com/photoset/252/


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I prefer this one the most.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PICKLE-PLAN...377537?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item256735ee01
Could go the small town route though.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/POLA-PICKLE...048811?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1e5bcafdeb
And then you could do the tried and true mid range company one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Model-Power...426839?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item588faa5517


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the Polo one only it is used as manufacturing building. That model was renamed and re-purposed for dozens of things. I like the one with the vats. I also like the ides of making additional vats with a walk way etc.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Just remember because of the fact that it is a pickle factory things will be very rusted unless they are brand new because of the acids that the brining process uses and causes things to rust far quicker then normal.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> ... and causes things to rust far quicker then normal.


And then you're really in a pickle!


----------

